
SHA2017 is a non profit outdoor Hacker camp - albertzeyer
https://sha2017.org/
======
tudorw
Youtube has live streams and recordings,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrgR2AqH5cA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrgR2AqH5cA)

------
nancyp
Something is wrong with color pallets this days. Hurts my eyes :(

